# Moving to Melbourne from Chicago



## mbk (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

New to the forum - my husband, 5-year old and I will be moving to Melbourne, AU in January, '08 for a 3-year job assignment. We are all very excited and a bit overwhelmed by the entire process of getting our household over there, but as I keep saying "things will get done". Anyway, here is a question:

Will I be able to utilize my AOL Instant Messenger in AU? I IM my sister (who lives in Chicago, IL) almost every day and am wondering if I will still be able to do it from Oz.

Any information would be much appreciated!


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi there, 

Not sure if it works the same but you can use Hotmail instant messaging. We haven't made the move yet and use this sometimes to chat to the family that we already have over there.

Claire


----------



## mbk (Oct 27, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the information Claire, I bet Yahoo Messenger would work as well....


----------



## Rapid (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep - no problem. Great move too - Melbourne is 'the' place to live


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

I've used AOL before and have a friend who will use nothing else, so Yep, it works.

(and Melbourne is great!)


----------



## Moving_Australia (Dec 31, 2008)

MBK:

Could you please share your experience of moving to Melbourne, AU. We are also planning to move to Melbourne, AU for good.

We currently live in Naperville, IL...weather sucks....specifically winter...otherwise we don't have any issues...Naperville is nice ..for kids education and community.

I would assume Melbourne, also provides similar stuff. I will appreciate if you could share your expereinces moving to melbourne and melbourne itself....specifically ...growing up kids...in Melbourne, Education system, Library..(in US library is free, with internet access)...etc..!!!

Any input is appreciated.

Thanks


----------

